# Huanuco...



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Bueno huanuco es una ciudad de la sierra... Huánuco está ubicada geográficamente en la parte Centro Oriental del Perú, entre la cordillera occidental y la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Río Pachitea, limitada por el sur con Pasco, por el Norte con la Libertad y San Martín, por el Este con Loreto y por el Oeste con Lima y Ancash. La altitud varía desde los 330 m.s.n.m. hasta los 6634 m.s.n.m.

algunas fotos

Plaza de armas




























calles










su palacio de justicia










Iglesia san sebastian










Iglesia San francisco... en realidad esta iglesia es muy bella pero no encontre una mejor foto


----------



## NACHO20 (Jul 21, 2005)

precioso el pueblito. que ganas de ir a perú a comer! jeje
saludos
NACHO


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Tengo la suerte de conocer esa ciudad.. muy bonita sobre todo los paisajes son preciosos deberìa ser un destino turistico màs promocionado!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Si Huánuco es tan atractivo como lo son las huanuqueñas, vale la pena ir.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

NO CONOZCO PERO DICEN QUE ES BONITO, ALLI FALTAN MAS FOTOS, QUE YO SEPA TIENE MAS IGLESIAS COLONIALES Y HASTA UN PÙENTE COLONIAL DE CALICANTO.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

hay un lugar que se llama viña del rio muy bonito tb tiene otros atractivos como el pueblo donde naciò la perricholi.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> NO CONOZCO PERO DICEN QUE ES BONITO, ALLI FALTAN MAS FOTOS, QUE YO SEPA TIENE MAS IGLESIAS COLONIALES Y HASTA UN PÙENTE COLONIAL DE CALICANTO.


bueno YA SE QUE FALTAN MAS FOTOS PERO PODRIAS COLABORAR PONIENDOLAS NO CREES


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> bueno YA SE QUE FALTAN MAS FOTOS PERO PODRIAS COLABORAR PONIENDOLAS NO CREES


NO TENGO TIEMPO.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> NO TENGO TIEMPO.


:stupid: XD


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mmmm haber encontrè otras fotos màs q nada naturales si alguien me dice como se suben se lo agradecerìa


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> mmmm haber encontrè otras fotos màs q nada naturales si alguien me dice como se suben se lo agradecerìa


hola claudia... aqui esta las instrucciones

1. Si son fotos de Internet, simplemente entra a la foto con click derecho, marca Propiedades con click izquierdo y con click derecho marca la Dirección URL. Luego con click derecho copia esa dirección. A continuación vienes al thread, entrando con Post Reply. Una vez aquí, marcas el ícono amarillo del gráfico, para que salga esto:







. Es decir, la dirección URL de tu foto debe quedar enmarcada así:








Eso es todo.

2. Si las fotos son de tu disco duro, tienes que subirlas a Internet primero. Para ello entra a la página http://www.imageshack.us/. Luego pon Examinar y busca en tu disco duro la foto. Cuando la encuentres, pon Host It. Espera que sea jalada y cuando aparezca, chiquita, márcala con click izquierdo para que se agrande. Luego sigue el mismo procedimiento indicado en el punto 1.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kay: ok gracias!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Puente Calicanto, famoso por el diseño de sus arcos de piedra se denotan profundo conocimientos de ingieneria de la epoca


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow que bonitas fotos claudia... chevere que hayas aprendido a subir imagenes


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jejeje sip! q roche =P weno ahì tienen màs fotos de huànuco


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buena, Claudia! A partir de ahora esperamos miles de fotos tuyas!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La última foto, la de esa alameda arbolada luce espectacular.

Gracias Liquid y Claudia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta bonita la ciudad.......aun no la conozco, otro lugar que es bonito creo es Tingo Maria, ahi donde el cerro "la Bella Durmiente"


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

la iglesia San Cristobal


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

claudia en la segunda foto con el chico se ve una entrada BIEN chevere a la ciudad de Huanuco.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tienes razón Chalaco.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Panorámica de la ciudad (la foto proviene de una postal):


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

con edificios altos pasa como ciudad Colombiana.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Lástima que hay muy pocas fotos disponibles de esa ciudad, y no se puede apreciar bien su fisonomía urbana.


----------



## AUGUSTITO (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy buena la postal.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

me gusta esa panoramica..


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> con edificios altos pasa como ciudad Colombiana.


aja.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

la panoramica no esta nada mal.. ta interesante..


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

la ciudad no se ve mal, pero los cerros lucen muy pelados


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Se ve bien la ciudad.


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

muy buena foto panoramica


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

*De Flickr, tomada por el usuario Monarcaxx...*

PLAZA DE ARMAS DE HUANUCO











MUNICIPALIDAD
Foto de Wilfredo Valverde F. de PANORAMIO











CATEDRAL
Foto de Eddy Pedro, del Blog de Orlando Bravo Jesús










De otro blog, no encontré el nombre del autor de la foto...


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

Gracias por las fotos me hizo recordar mi infancia en esa tierra bella, mi padre es de alla y nos llevo a vivir un tiempo, tiene un clima privilegiado debido a que es ceja de selva (yunga) por eso tambien se la conoce como capital de la eterna primavera, y a decir verdad si parece que lo fuera, aunque nuestro trujillo tiene mas posicionado ese nombre. huanuco es un valle ubicado entre cerros que le impiden crecer hacia los costados solo puede crecer a traves del rio huallaga. estoy viendo la catedral su diseño no me convencio mucho..ahi se encuentra el patron de la ciudad que es el señor de burgos cuya fiesta es en octubre, segun mi padre a le gustaba mas la catedral original, una ves vi una foto antigua donde aparecia esa catedral, la verdad no se porque la derrumbaron


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

^^^^ Tengo entendido que la derrumbaron porque el parroco u obispo creia que habia oro enterrado en algun lugar de la catedral...y la demolieron por eso. Se dice que no encontraron nada.


----------

